# Photo of the Year!



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! I just looked at the 12 photos in this poll and they're all fantastic. It's going to be difficult to choose just one?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is going to be a very difficult decision!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well this sure is going to be hard to do...:crying:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh my this one will be hard


----------



## Susy (Dec 7, 2018)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*14 votes so far. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

16 people have voted...I'm not one of them. 

So far I've narrowed my favorites down to (drum roll please) *12*!
Please choose and vote for your favorite, the poll will close on *01-12-2019* at *09:50 AM.*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My first thought when I looked at them was, Well, they all clearly won for a reason! 

My second thought was, I wonder if I can vote for all 12?

Oh - and I see now that I CAN'T vote for all 12. This is going to be hard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

24 Votes in, look through the entries and pick your Favorite-you can only choose one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Vote for the Photo of 2018!




> 2018 is coming to a close. There have been so many great photos shared through the year and each month members chose the monthly winners. Now its time to select the one photo that is your favorite for 2018. Whether you loved the theme itself or you just loved what the photo captured its time to choose just one.
> 
> One vote per membership.
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to vote for the Photo of the Year.

Look through the entries of Monthly winners from 2018 and choose your favorite-you can only vote for one picture.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I still haven't made my mind up, such a difficult decision!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

33 Votes in so far. 

Look through the entries and pick your favorite!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> I still haven't made my mind up, such a difficult decision!.



I agree, 12 days left to choose just 1!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

34 votes are in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Vote for your favorite picture of 2018. 

36 Vote are in, the winner receives a Gold Membership!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

39 votes. so far.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Vote for the Photo of 2018. 

Look through the entries, make your selection-you can only vote for One........

41 Votes in so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's time to cast your Vote for the Photo of 2018.
> 
> Look through the entries, make your selection-you can only vote for One........
> 
> 41 Votes in so far.



Choose the photo of the year, vote soon.


----------



## Honey dog (Dec 28, 2018)

These are amazing <3 <3


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

9 days left to choose your favorite Photo of the Year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

45 Votes in so far, look through the entries and pick your favorite picture of 2018.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Help choose the photo of the year by voting. 

Voting is open to all GRF members and will close on *01-12-2019* at *09:50 AM.*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay. I bit the bullet and made my vote. It wasn't easy! But I went with the one that I LOVED in the monthly contest that it won (I voted for it then, too).


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Okay. I bit the bullet and made my vote. It wasn't easy! But I went with the one that I LOVED in the monthly contest that it won (I voted for it then, too).



It is a very difficult decision!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

50 voters...are you one of them? There's still time to cast your vote for Photo of the year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

53 Votes in.........

Look through the entries and pick your favorite-you can only vote for One.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's great that the votes are still coming in! I voted but it was a tough decision.
I gave my apologies to Honey (nov winner), she's always winner in my eyes...but it was a different photo that got my vote. :wink2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally voted, very difficult decision!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

57 votes are in, this is the Last week to cast your vote. 

The Voting poll closes Saturday, 1/12/19 @ 9:50 A.M. 

Look through the entries and pick your Favorite, you can only vote for one entry!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Have you voted? It is hard when we can only pick one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

60 Members have voted so far. 
The Voting poll closes Saturday, 1/12/19 @ 9:50.

You can only vote for One entry, look through the pictures and pick your favorite!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

61 members have voted, have you?. 
The Voting poll closes Saturday, 1/12/19 @ 9:50.

You can only vote for 1 photo so look through the pictures and pick your favorite Photo of the Year!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still only 61 members have voted..........

The Voting poll closes this Saturday at 9:50 A.M. EST.

Look through the entries and pick your favorite, you can only Vote for One entry!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

3 days left to vote!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted for your favorite?

The Voting poll closes Saturday @9:50 A.M. EST


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted for your favorite???

63 Members have voted.

Look through the Monthly Winners of 2018 and pick your favorite-you can vote for only One picture. 

The winner of the 2018 Photo Contest will receive a "Gold" Membership from the Forum's Admin. 

*The Poll Closes Saturday-1/12 @ 9:50 A.M. EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted for your favorite?
> 
> The Voting poll closes Saturday @9:50 A.M. EST



63 votes are in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not, look through the 2018 Monthly Photo Contest Winners and pick your favorite. 

You can only vote for one picture to be the Photo Winner of the Year. 

*Voting poll closes Saturday, 1/12 @ 9:50 A.M. EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Voting Poll closes tomorrow morning at 9:50 A.M. EST
*


_*63 Members have voted, if you haven't yet, look through the Monthly 2018 Photo Contest Winners and pick your favorite!
*_



> Photo of the Year
> 2018 is coming to a close. There have been so many great photos shared through the year and each month members chose the monthly winners. Now its time to select the one photo that is your favorite for 2018. Whether you loved the theme itself or you just loved what the photo captured its time to choose just one.
> 
> *One vote per membership.*
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll to determine the Winner of the Photo of the Year for 2018 closes tomorrow morning at 9:50 A.M. EST. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and pick your favorite!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to Vote in the Photo of the Year Contest.

*The poll closes in less than 2 hours @ 9:50 AM EST. *

If you haven't voted, pick your favorite-you can only vote for one entry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted for your favorite???
> 
> 63 Members have voted.
> 
> ...



This poll is closing soon, vote now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Le Master, your photo October photo of _"Goldens with Children" _has been chosen as the photo of the year 2018!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Le Master!

All the entries/winners of the Monthly 2018 Photo Contest were fantastic pictures.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> ...
> All the entries/winners of the Monthly 2018 Photo Contest were fantastic pictures.



Carolina Mom, thank you for adding that. They all were really great!


----------

